# Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai



## ouaifer (Jun 9, 2011)

_Aloha mai kaua,

I have set up a Group for Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai on Facebook.  I will be including details of the resort with current updates, pictures, floor plans and locations and bed assignments, and general information.  In addition, there will be information on activities, beaches, restaurants, and Kaua'i, in general.

If there are any owners or interested folks, who would like to be included, please let me know, so that I can include you.  Right now it is *open*...but I might consider closing it in the future, depending on the traffic and comments.  I have posted photos of the updated renovated unit that is representative of what is being done to all of the units.  These renovations have begun in earnest in May, 2011 and will be completed by the end of 2013.

I am also considering adding an area for those owners who wish to rent out their units...but this is just a thought at the moment.  Of course, this will all be free...and from the recent activity, I suspect it might be popular.

So, if you are interested, please let me know via e-mail or PM with your Facebook contact.  If you have photos that you would like to be included in albums...also let me know.  Any info that you would like to comment on  or add would be a benefit.

Please have patience, as this is in progress.  Hope this helps those who are seeking information, and those (owners) who love Ka'Eo Kai and Kaua'i.  Check back often for updates, as well.

A hui hou.  Malama pono.  Malama 'aina.  Malama Kaua'i!

*A  L  O  H  A!*_


----------



## ouaifer (Jul 28, 2012)

*Update on Activities for Kaua'i!*

_UPDATE!

Aloha kakou!

I've been duplicating efforts and have decided to post activities only on one site.  That having been said, I will only be updating activities and events on the Facebook area.

If you are interested in things to do on Kaua'i, please check the link on Facebook and ask to be included in the group.  E-mail and/or PM will work as well.

A hui hou.  Malama pono.  Malama 'aina.  Malama Kaua'i!

 *A L O H A*_


----------



## ouaifer (Jul 29, 2012)

*Updated*

_Just updated with lots of activities for August, September and October.  Also added another volunteer activity for those who enjoy giving back._


----------



## ouaifer (Aug 18, 2012)

_Just finished posting some new activities and ideas through December....many more to come.  _


----------



## ouaifer (Oct 16, 2012)

*Bump....da da da da...bump, bump*

_ Some new things; some ideas.  

Activities are going to pick up for the holidays...just a reminder.  Enjoy.
A hui hou.  Malama pono.  Malama 'aina.  Malama Kaua'i!
Aloha kakou!_


----------



## ouaifer (Nov 14, 2012)

*More things to do...*

_Aloha mai kaua,
I've been updating with lots of new activities...flowing into January already.  Please stop by and visit...so many great concerts and performances coming up on Kaua'i. 

Mele Kalikimaka.  A hau'oli makahiki hou!
Malama pono.  Malama 'aina.  Malama Kaua'i.
A hui hou in January.
*Aloha!*_


----------



## ouaifer (Jan 28, 2013)

*More updated "stuff" w/ pictures*

_Aloha Kakou!
Just an update for all.  I just posted new pictures of the most recent renovated units at Ka'Eo Kai.  These pics are from Phase III, Unit 30C.  If  you want to view, please be our guest.
A hui hou.
Aloha!_


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures!!! Someday we'll get up there to stay again. Our only visit to Princeville was at the Cliffs. And we loved it!!


----------



## ouaifer (Jan 20, 2014)

*Back again!*

_Aloha kakou!
Join us again if you are on island.  We're posting all things Kaua'i on the FB page...it's open.  Lots of activities are happening.  Lots of local culture.
Aloha
A hui hou._


----------

